

The Fastest Growing Mobile Markets Barely Use Apps - srs0001
http://qz.com/466089/the-fastest-growing-mobile-phone-markets-barely-use-apps/

======
bobajeff
So the web is more dominant in Asia and Africa because the is more readily
available on feature phones than apps.

Will that change when smartphones have higher penetration? That makes the
assumption that smartphones will stay popular long enough for them to trickle
down to everyone. And that the Web will not have evolved to fill in the gaps
that make apps better. And that the ecosystem of the mobile web being
currently built via feature phones won't simply transition to smartphones.

